# poor Bjorn :(



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yesterday evening, while Keane was mowing the front lawn, he was letting the dogs play in the forest in front of our house. (Now, we live on a quiet dirt road at the end of our subdivision with ditches and forest).

The dogs ALWAYS play over there... 
So the two of them were chasin after each other and Keane had the thought cross his mind he should call them back to him, but decided not to, as the truck coming down the street was honestly going 10kph...

Just as the truck passed, Bjorn and Asher darted in front of the truck. Out of the bushes right in front of him. The guy wouldnt have even known they were playing in there, the forest is thick and the brush in the ditches is thick too.

The guy stopped, very concerned. After I convinced him he was 100% not at fault, he got back into his truck and left. He hit Bjorn's left back leg, and we took a good look at it, thinking it at least looked dislocated.

My friend is a vet tech at the vet I take my dogs to, so I called her over to take a look at it. She did, and suggested we take him down for xray. It is broken, right above the hock. His surgery is today to reset it. They of course are hoping it will set without pins. I believe the equivalent of the fibula is NOT broken, but bending at a steep angle, and they are hoping that the tension that this bone is creating on the break, will help hold the break in place once set. If it is not going to be stable, they will have to pin it.

We are so lucky to have such a fantastic vet for our dogs. The cost is going to be huge, and Keane and I arent rich, but they will accept payments, and I only have 2 car payments left (last one is end of august) so we will be a little easier off to make payments then.

However, it is a huge bill. If they have to pin him, its going to be over $2200. If they don't, it'll save us about $7-800. I dont know what kind of payments they will ask for, but historically Keane and I have had trouble making anything more than an extra 200 in payments for any kind of unforseen cost (which will be easier once car payments are gone). He will be staying overnight for a total of 3 nights as well.

I do have some of my crochet items for sale. I have dish/washcloths, and currently a purse I made out of merino wool. I would like to sell them to help me with costs. The purse cost me $40 just in materials to make, so if anyone is interested in purchasing dish/washcloths, or a purse, or a woven denim rug, I can go ahead and get these ready to ship to you. I can post pictures if anyone shows interest in these items.

Edit:
Here's some dishcloths. Orange/white still in production.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

he's coming home tomorrow morning 

He was put under anasthetic and they didnt have to operate, they were able to set the break without cutting him up 

Vet bill is considerably less...but still horribly expensive, but at least I wont be paying for it for quite so long. 

Im so happy to be having my boy come home tomorrow.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember when I was little, something from my Dad's tool bench fell on my cat Spike's hind leg and broke it, I felt so sorry for the little guy. But he recovered quickly, so here's to a speedy recovery for Bjorn!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thanks. ill post a picture of him tomorrow when hes home. my friend insisted on a yellow splint which they subsequetly decorated at the vet. i love my vet's team!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch. That's why the best I can keep are my fishy pets. I won't be so attached to them as dogs and cats or even a hamster or bird.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad he is going to be OK!!!! Altho I am sure it was scary when it happened!

We have found out that Daisy has hip dysplasia - she is only 1 1/2 and is on 1000mg of glucosomine  at least this way we can help her the best we can now.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

amazingly I wasnt too afraid. I deal with medical problems daily in my profession, so I almost went into work mode when he was injured. I just started telling my boyfriend what he needed to do to help me stablize his leg and keep the swelling down and the dog calm before my friend made it over to our house to check him out.

But he is home now, I picked him up this morning. Here's some pictures.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah what a sweetie, love the cast! How's he doing with it all?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

hes not enjoying it at all. it is actually a splint, which is allowing for swelling. 

hes doing a lot of crying and he cant seem to get comfortable, as the left leg is the one he usually lays on. tonight my boyfriend finally picked him up and layed him down on his left side, as he cant seem to do it by himself. he has finally settled a little, hes more comfortable laying like that.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like his friend is trying to comfort him.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

yes, asher could not wait for her little brother to come home! she was pretty sad he was gone for 2 nights. she was pretty thrilled to have him home she wouldnt leave his side for almost 2 hours


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor thing, they do look pretty close in friendship! Do you have him on pain medication to help?


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

hope he'll be all right soon


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Poor thing, they do look pretty close in friendship! Do you have him on pain medication to help?


yes kim, our vet made sure he would be comfortable. he has a slow release pain patch that is coming off today, and a daily dose of a strong anti-inflammatory. He's much more comfortable this morning.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

first off, im sorry to hear about your dog, im glad hes ok. ive lost a few cats n dogs to cars so its nice to hear that its just a broken leg.

second, thank you for taking full responsibility and letting the guy go. last week i was driving to my moms down a really skinny barely 2 lane road. a guy was walking on the right side of the road so i was moved over to the left, not speeding doing mabey 40. and this dog lept out from behind a car and i came pretty close to hitting it. the guy started to yell at me telling me to watch where im going. i told him to put a leash on his dog and he walked away lol. of course if i had hit the dog i would feel terrible but there are leash laws for a reason. so again, thank you, and i hope Bjorn gets well soon!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hope he could be back up and running soon!
good luck!


----------

